
NASA: Standard Disclaimer - deerpig
http://goes.gsfc.nasa.gov/text/disclaimer.html
======
deerpig
Seems like it's a place where they dump any standard diclaimer boiler plate
they come across, Includes Includes "Not the Beatles", "Falling rock" and "No
Alcohol, dogs or horses" This is just begging to go viral.

